# Komma an der falschen Stelle



## nuke87 (8. Nov 2017)

Hallo, brauche Hilfe,  und zwar warum ist bei der zweiten Ausgabe das Komma falsch gesetzt?
Beispiel: Der Aufruf des Programms java test 100000 2 30 12

Sollte eigentlich das raus kommen: 160000.0 
                                                          181136.15841033548
Und ich kriege das raus: 160000.0 
                                         1.8113615841033548


```
import java.lang.Math.*;
public test{
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        double K0 = Double.parseDouble(args [0]);
        double p = Double.parseDouble(args [1]);
        double n = Double.parseDouble(args [2]);
        double m = Double.parseDouble(args [3]);
       


        double Kn = K0 * (1 + (p/100d) * n);
        double Kn0 = Math.pow((1 + (p/100d)), n);
       


        System.out.println(Kn);
        System.out.println(Kn0);
    }
}
```


----------



## Robat (8. Nov 2017)

nuke87 hat gesagt.:


> 181136.15841033548


Wie kommst du darauf?
Mit Zahlen ausgefüllt steht dort: `Kn0 = (1 + (2 / 100) ) ^ 30 => 1.02 ^ 30 = 1.811...`


----------



## nuke87 (8. Nov 2017)

ups hab die Zeile falsch eingegeben, trotzdem ist komma an der falsche Stelle.

```
double Kn0 = Math.pow((K0 * (1 + (p/100d))), n);
```


----------



## nuke87 (8. Nov 2017)

Ok , habs raus. Danke trotzdem


----------

